
Show HN: Solana – A permissionless clock for blockchain - aey
https://medium.com/solana-labs/proof-of-history-a-clock-for-blockchain-cf47a61a9274
======
fiatjaf
Solana indeed looks interesting.

It's sad that there are so many blockchains and whatever out there, because
that makes us lose track of the handful of ideas that may be worth looking to.

I'll read the whitepaper and give feedback later, if I have anything important
to comment.

~~~
aey
Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
Is this somehow comparable with
[https://chronologic.network/](https://chronologic.network/)? (I don't
understand how either works, nor its practical use cases.)

~~~
aey
Nope, not related at all

~~~
fiatjaf
Not what I asked.

~~~
aey
From what I can tell they are just using ethereum blocks as a way to keep
track of time.

------
aey
I designed Solana! I would love some feedback, especially from anyone working
on VDFs.

